# Team Associated RC18T



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Did you notice... Team Associated is getting into the 18th scale world!
They just released the specs on their RC18T and it looks pretty interesting!
4WD with a bit of TC3 and RC10T4 combined to a science.
Check it out at http://www.teamassociated.com/
Like to see how it runs soon.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks cool, but at $279.00, I will not get one!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks nice to me !!!


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Micro Racer-
Where did you get the information on the cost?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

on the web site...

http://www.teamassociated.com/misc/database/db_kits.ofel.htm


RC18T Ready-to-Run Truck, 1:18 scale size. Includes motor, radio, batteries, battery charger, and prepainted body

so it has a charger, and stuff -- and that I am sure is the MSRP.....but still lots of $$$$$$


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Micro racer-
Thanks for the link. The price is retail, which would put the price at aprox. $200 on the street. It looks to me like associated has covered most of the Mini-T's shortcomings. This truck should be a big hit if it performs well out of the box, we will have to wait and see...........


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We will have parts for it !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

*TEAM ASSOCIATED RC18T*
RC18T series | 1:18 scale | electric powered | 4WD truck 

Team Associated is proud to announce the RC18T Ready-to-Run, their first “mini” sized, 1:18 scale 
vehicle. The 18T is not your typical “toy-class” small truck… it was designed from the ground up by 
Team Associated’s award-winning team of engineers for competition-level performance and rugged 
durability far beyond the competition. 
The 18T’s racing heritage is apparent in many features of the truck, including its efficient shaft-drive, 
*4WD powertrain* featuring adjustable ball differentials front and rear. The 18T is powered by an 
inline-mounted “Super 280” high-performance motor, bolted to an aluminum motor mount with several 
mounting holes to fit most any aftermarket 1:18 scale hop-up motor. A high-capacity 1100mah 
nickel-metal hydride (Ni-MH) battery pack is included with the 18T, as well as a convenient 
charger. The 18T comes standard with a 55 tooth spur gear and a metal 12 tooth 
pinion with set screw. However, the truck will accommodate larger spur gears (up to 60 teeth) by 
changing the small gear cover on the underside of the chassis.

All the Team Associated “XP” series electronics in the 18T are completely modular, allowing 
independent replacement of the receiver, steering servo, and the new “XPS” micro speed control 
with reverse, which provides smooth throttle control and will handle most aftermarket hop-up motors.

In the suspension department, the 18T distinguishes itself from the pack with real oil-filled shocks for 
smooth, consistent damping. Each of the four lower suspension arms are identical and 
interchangeable, front to back and right to left. Molded upper suspension links ensure that the 18T’s 
suspension is correctly set from the start. However, steel or titanium turnbuckle kits will be offered for 
those racers wanting more adjustability. The 18T also features four high-traction “Mini-Pin” racing 
compound tires with foam inserts mounted on racing-style dish wheels.

Of course, the 18T will be supported by a full line of Associated’s “Factory Team” performance parts 
and accessories, including machined aluminum suspension arms, shock towers, and shock bodies. In 
addition, Reedy will soon be offering more powerful motors and batteries to fit the 18T and other 
Mini-sized vehicles.

If you’re looking for the next big thing in small trucks, you’ve found it…Team Associated’s RC18T!




WOW....Iam getting one of these babies...........


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea looks interesting... as far as the price.. they are listing the SRP (suggested retail Price) and as you know no one really sells stuff for that.
Example the RC10GT Plus has a SRP of over $500 and the MGT for over $800.
So my best guess the ave in the hobby shops will be around the $198 - $219 range before sales tax. ??? just guesing. 
HMMMMmmmm Bud your popular as far as the logo and names.
I see that and right away I think its you untill I see the name... a little confusing to a simple mind like mine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

That is one awesome mini truck....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tower has them listed for $175.00 but not in stock yet !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I want a buggy body for it! An Associated 4WD offroader at last!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That will be one of the first things we work on for it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Never will happen.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I might have to buy one of these so I can race with Pat , Melwood and all the fast boys.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

They do look cool and I guessed I was off on the $ for em... but Great Sat.. ahh Planes owns tower and probably ordered a hundred or more to sell em at that price.
Golded rule.. he who has the gold makes the rules.. I bet I can almost match em but not beat em.
They are neet looking.. but I bet they still cant run in the same calibur as the AWSOME speed of a BRP. 
I'll carry em bolth... truck class and Fast Class... Each have Class!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- now Trinity has one.....

http://www.teamtrinity.com/ibspyder.htm


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great !!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I smell a BRP 4WD


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> I smell a BRP 4WD


I'll bet it smells like beautifully singed hot dogs!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well it finaly looks like 1/18th scale is growing and getting more serious in the style of RC compition racing.
A FUN and exciting calibur of compition.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Now... lets see if Associated makes an RC18TC  GRIN.

T4 + B4 + TC4 + RC18T...
damn..

imma go broke again L:OL


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

RCMits said:


> imma go broke again L:OL


Repeat after me:

I do not have to have the latest and most ballyhooed cars on the market.

I do not have to have the latest and most ballyhooed cars on the market.

I do not have to have the latest and most ballyhooed cars on the market.

I do not have to have the latest and most ballyhooed cars on the market.

You may not believe it, but it helps put me to sleep at night.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually I don't.

I had my B3 since it first came out.... and the T3.. which was.. what.. uh.. 6 years ago? Heh.. My TC3 has been with me for who knows how long too. 

I am a big Associated fan.  I just drool when new things come out.

So I'll drool for awhile 



Nil said:


> Repeat after me:
> I do not have to have the latest and most ballyhooed cars on the market.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

So, given Tower's price on the Associated RTR RC18T at $180 and the Trinity Spyder 18th at around $160 who/what would you buy. Not a moment's hesitation for me, it would have to be Associated. But, who has money for these things...I don't currently.

RAFster


----------



## UnderDaHill (Oct 8, 2004)

RAFster said:


> So, given Tower's price on the Associated RTR RC18T at $180 and the Trinity Spyder 18th at around $160 who/what would you buy. Not a moment's hesitation for me, it would have to be Associated. But, who has money for these things...I don't currently.
> 
> RAFster


Worth noting is the Associated truck comes with oil filled shocks also. It also comes with front and rear ball diffs. I don't think the Trinity comes with either. A big plus for the AE RC18t is the seperate reciever and ESC... not a combined unit. I'll take the RC18t thanks.

Tower has the associated 18t listed for 154.99 and that is RTR w/ battery and charger.

Now to get the micro class going this winter at our track.


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

$279.00 is the suggested retail price, they will be less once they get in the stores.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I got one and it is great. Right out of box it is as fast as My Mini T with a speed 300. It rocks :thumbsup: 
We will be making some parts for this asap first thing will be foam tires for the carpet racers.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like the Mini-T will go on eBay!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought about that but what can we get for them ??????? Plus I have lots of new parts. I got my good radio gear in it and it is sweet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

It is available in e-Bay for $ 174.99 + s/h 12.99 , 18 available:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5927068835&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Hey Bud, where did you get yours & how much did you pay for it ?


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Got mine today,,,, hooked up the bat, and chased the cat for a few seconds, and then went right to work installing a Mamba 6800, and a set of foam tires for the Mini-T on it. With the included battery it hauls BUTT!!! I'm surprised I didn't break anything. Now, if Twiggs gets a track together, I'll have some fun with the Oval trucks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I got it at the local Hobby Town. $165.00
We will have foam tires for it by mid next week. Fronts have to be harder if your running on carpet.


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

I picked up for under $180.00 and it is a blast.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The RC18T BLOWS AWAY the Losi Mini-T. Out of the box Stock (except for BRP foam tires and a BRP J Body) I crushed several brushless Mini-T's!!! The only weak part I found was the stock shocks, can't wait for the threaded ones!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I told You that You need the BRP shocks


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Bud, what is the part number for the BRP RC18T foam tire set? I have seen them listed on ebay but can't find them on Tower or Horizon.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tower or Horizon don't have them yet. They will not be on web site till next week. You can call or just e mail Me, if you can do Paypal we will set you up.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have a Mamba brushless BRP -- fun on ovals -- tough on road!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Can't wait to get mine on the high banked oval


----------



## mypro4racer (Jul 16, 2004)

does anybody know if you can replace the rc18t servo with a hitec hs-85mg servo


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it would be too big. There is a Hitec that fits with a optional servo saver it is listed on the trucks box or parts sheet.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

The manual listed the HS-81,,, but Associated found out that it will not work with the servo mounts. Unless you want to use servo tape instead of the mounts.


----------



## StanTheMan (Sep 25, 2001)

*Awsome Truck*

I cant belive how fast the servo is ,for a rtr i think someone needs to make aluminum steering and I can wait for the Blue motor mt and the Threaded shocks and bet that Reedy Mini maxx is going to be a screamer! I will have them in my store asap but I know where the 1st batch is going


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

The only problem I see with the steering is the Servo saver,,,, It could use a little more tension. Understandably, the made it soft to keep breakage to a minimum.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Check out the new BRP parts for the RC18T

www.brpracing.com

COOL


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

So, you guys ready to pretty much double the cost of your RC18T? How about the Factory Billet Aluminum Upgrade Kit... Retail price is just $200... I don't see it for sale yet as a package, but it seems many of the parts are already available.

http://www.rc10.com/newprod/2005/21240_billet.18t.htm

So, how long before we can buy a Factory Team RC18T kit?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have the aluminum dogbones, threaded shocks, and front/rear hubs....that's really all you need! I have a speed 300 in it and it is very fast! 

I will wait for the solid gold RC18T.....$1500!!!

BLING BLING..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> Did they run 1/18th trucks last Friday??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes they did with some NEW jumps!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Who won ??


----------



## STONE (Mar 7, 2003)

Micro won but I was getting close and did pass him right before he broke in the third qualifier. In the main I was closing in on him early then I broke.....so for most of the main it was a walk in the park for him.


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

OK...I just got my RC18T.....what should my first upgrades be? I race on carpet with jumps. I was thinking of going brushless...what do you guys think?


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I am told that the motor and ESC in the RC18T is a pretty good setup... However, I'm pretty sure that a brusless will be a better option in the long run. I may not be the best to compare things, since I NO experiance with a 18th scale car that does NOT have a brushless motor in it. My only 18th so far is a XRay M18 with a Mamba-25 and 5400kv motor in it. I haven't had a chance to strech the leggs on my Mamba powered M18... it's just too fast to really pull the trigger all the way while in the house. However from what I have seen, it has very smooth throttle control, and appears as though it's top speed should be quite impressive, but I haven't had more then 30ft to allow it to get to speed, and it's still accelerating at that point... I don't wan to fiddle with no brushes on one of these tiny motors, so for me brushless is really nice.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, there seems to be an answer to my question about how long before the Factory Team Kit hits the streets... at least there's a projected/estimated time, acording to Tower, that would be late March...

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKAP3&P=ML

They are listing $139... that's with no electronics, etc... which begs the question... would a person just be better off buying the RTR version for $159 and selectively upgrading things like dog bones, etc... I hear the ESC in the RTR is actualy quite good... Don't know about the servo...

Now I have radios, and more or less plan on slaping my Mamba-25 5400kv brushless in the RC18T... but I had thought that I'd wind up putting the ESC from the RC18T into my M18 chassis, when I take out the brushless from that. (the Mamba is way too much power for the M18, in my opion)...

Perhaps the steet price of the Factory Team Kit will be less then the number Tower is currently giving... but then maybe not.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I now see that Assoicated has the Factory Team Kit listed on their site as well... 

http://www.rc10.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_18t/kit18t.htm

Based on the list pricing... given the same discount as Tower currently has on the RTR, it would work out to $131 on the Kit... 

Given that the only subtaintial differances between the RTR and Factory Team Kit are the dog bones and aluminum shocks... It would see the Kit is NOT worth the money... I don't consider titanium turnbuckles, blue graphite battery strap, blue lock nuts, and carbide ball diffs to add much value to the kit... Now if it had the billet aluminum suspension parts, then maybe the Factory Team Kit would be a decent value at $139...

Guess I'll just get the RTR, and hop up as needed...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the stock servo in my RC18T, as for the ESC...it is a LRP sport with reverse...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, you get a servo, battery, and ESC that can be used, even if you don't want/need the radio. That stuff is worth, probably at least $75 to $100. 

Threaded shock bodys and aluminum dog bones will cost you about $32... The Team Kit does have 3 pinions and 2 spur gears, which ads maybe another $13 to the value of the kit... That's say $50 worth of stuff that I'll likely end up buying at some point.

I never understood marketing and/or pricing of products like this... but it seems to me, they are practicly giving away about half of the stuff that comes in the RTR version, if you compare it to the cost of the Team Kit...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Even more new RC18T releases announced... This time, they have announced a RC18MT RTR or Monster Truck RTR version... Basicly it has bigger tires, differnt body, and a differnt motor (presumably more powerfull motor) then the RC18T does...

Me thinks Assoicated is basicly ready to dominate the mini truck market... I spoke with some guys at the local hobby shop, and they basicly say they sell every RC18T they get as fast as they come in...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wish they would concentrate on just getting a good supply of the first truck !!!!


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

RC18 brushless, lipo 3 cell, 120,000 rpm is the boss.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

DeepBlue,
120,000 rpm is not physically possible in a RC18T.
Calculate the speed of the car if it were. 
(Gear ratio would reduce the speed of rotation to that figure...
Then calculate the circumference of the tires to figure how many inches in one revolution. Then multiply that figure by the gearbox reduced rpm figure to calculate
the number of inches in a minute. Then convert the inches to feet and from there to miles and then multiply by 60 to determine mph.)
Sit back and laugh because you'll never get the motor to spin at that figure to drive the wheels because of all the friction losses. Not to mention, heat would melt the gears if you got it near that figure in reality. 
Theoretically not possible.
Even 1/2 that number is pushing it, severely.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

120,000 RPM? He can't be serious. Who would believe a statement like that?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I know tires at speed runs had a habbit of blowing themselves apart from the centrifigal force on them and those were kevlar net reinforced tires. I can't imagine what some rubber offroad tires would do.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

You need a 10,810kv motor to get 120,000RPM, that would fit in the truck and handle 11.1 volts... I haven't seen one advertised yet, have you?

You could ge a mamba-25 Competition X to go 88,800RPM theroreticly...

So who's done the calculation? how fast is that?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TOO FAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah I bet...

on a serious note...

My 5400Kv Mamba-25 combo is too fast for my XRay M18... and I was thinking of putting it in a RC18T when I get one . 

My question is... Has anyone got a RC18T with a Mamba-25 combo that is realtively driveable at top speed? Is the 5400Kv Mamba combo too fast for the RC18T, or should I be considering getting the slower 4200Kv motor for driveablity sake? I don't need to set no speed records, I just want to have fun and not be totaly out of control at the top speed of my motor combo...

I really don't want to run brushed, simply because I don't want to fiddle with these little motors at all... When I get a RC18T it's going to just be for fun around the house/driveway...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have the Comp X Mamba out of control fast brushless motor. I put it in the RC18T, and it is way to fast for the track. I have turned down the throttel contol on my radio to 45%.....that works great. Whats nice is IF I need to go fast all I need to do is increas the throttle!


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

These super fast motors are real cool. All we need now is "Chassis set-up in a Can" so the trucks can turn, not just go straight into the wall. "Driver in the Can" could be another HOT item for those who think they can drive.


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

yea the 18 t is pretty sweet i am thinking about getting one


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm hoping my 5400 will be OK in the 18T, maybe I'm just being overly optimistic. In my M18 it's oK untill you get past about 3/4 throttle, then the car just has too much speed to be able to turn. I was hoping and/or thinking that the 18T is a little heavier and maybe not as areo dynamic and may NOT reach the same speeds as my M18 does, thus hoping that it will be OK in the truck. Really it's not that it's too much power in the slower sections, just that it gives me way more top speed then is usefull for a car this small...

I've thought about cutting back on my throttle curve/travel of my radio... but I haven't done that yet. Really the only reason I purchased the M18 was to have a test bed for the Mamba-25. I'm very happy with the overall proformance of the Mamba and motor.... Now I just need some bite for the vehicle it ultimately winds up in, which is very likely to be the 18T.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Dyno, the 18T won't be as fast as the M18. On our track a M18 with a stock motor has about the same top speed as the 18T with its stock (super 280) motor. And a M18 with a speed 300 and 6 cells is about uncontrolable.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I wish someone would make some 2 and 4 degree front caster blocks for the 18T.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

do u guys discharge your GP 1100 paks after your done using them ? How about between races or are u using one pak per race ....How many amps are u discharging them at ? How many amps u charging them at ? I just got one of these trucks and she sure is sweet ....sorry for all the questions.......Dave

u can e mail me at [email protected] if it's easier


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes discharge to 0.9v per cell using a voltage sensitive switching and load system: 
something like this would work:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5952254437&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT 

I charge at 3 amps and discharge at 15 amps


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I've bought two sets of Associated Ti turnbuckles because the first one had ball cups that were to tight. Unfortanately the second set was just as bad. Is there any ball cups that fit alittle less snug? I really don't have the time to try to break these in as they bind up everything.I just want some ball cups with more play.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

its not hard to free them up just snap the ball into cup and shuck it in your dremel and spin it for a few seconds and there ya go its broke in


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 29, 2001)

*RC18T Problem areas*

Still waiting on my kit to arrive. I have plenty of time to get it together and decide which motor to run. My question is: Where are, if any, the problem areas? I could have sworn I've read somewhere the bellcrank link is a weak area. I also see GPM(?) makes an alumnum link. I'm not out for the bling, just looking for areas that could use more durable parts. Thankyou.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Go with a speed 300 6 volt. get the CVD drives and a BRP front bumper and your all set :thumbsup: 
If your going to run on carpet You should also get our foam tires.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

BullFrog said:


> I've bought two sets of Associated Ti turnbuckles because the first one had ball cups that were to tight. Unfortanately the second set was just as bad. Is there any ball cups that fit alittle less snug? I really don't have the time to try to break these in as they bind up everything.I just want some ball cups with more play.


The problem isnt in the ball cups the problem lies in the fact that Associated made the darn turnbuckles too long and when you tighten them down the rod protrudes into the cup and deforms it.


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 29, 2001)

I'm ordering the stock linkages from the RTR(21053). The FT titanium links are binding my suspension to the point of not working. Perhaps I'll give Lunsford's links a try later this season.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I tried the drill on the ball cups- no good. My tie rods don't protrude as far as I can see. I'm ordering the lundsford. E-mailed (2) associated and no answer today. Also tried calling them - put on hold for 8 1/2 minutes before I got tired and hung up.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Chances are the Lunsfords will be the same since they are more than likely getting the rod ends from assoc. I know they make the rod's for them.


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 29, 2001)

I took my dremel to them this morning. Left one set of camber rods alone and placed them as the steering rods. I cut the rest down to 1.100". (Look at all the pretty sparks...):freak: Still have a ton of binding in the left rear. It's the cup at the hub. Unpop the inner cup and you can compress the dogbone spring with the rod without the cup pivoting! Should have guessed about Lunsford. To anyone planning to cut: Have an extra wheel on-hand, the Ti chews them up!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I can tell you the lunford turnbuckles for the 18t are not the same.I got them yesterday - links are thicker. The ball cups are drilled out so you can screw the ball studs thru the cups. Now I've got two sets of the Ass. turnbuckles sitting it the tool box.


----------



## xxxtmfman3 (Jul 12, 2002)

The turnbuckles i got from 1-18th work well ,no binds very smooth and they were only $23 for rods, ends and studs.......so u all should check them out ..................www.one18th.com


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Check out Diggity Designs XR-18 conversion kit for the associated RC-18T. 
This is great stuff.
http://www.diggitydesigns.com/


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

So, with their/your top plale you have to cut your old top plate apart from where it would connect to the gear cases?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

squeeker138 said:


> So, with their/your top plale you have to cut your old top plate apart from where it would connect to the gear cases?


It's not my plate, but yes you do have to cut your old plate off, it's easy
The kit comes with instructions.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We received samples of our new truck body and buggy body for the RC18T. I will post pictures and details asap. The Buggy looks SWEET, and there is room to run a regular transponder in it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well here it is the first picture of our RC18T Da Buggy body. Fit's sung all around chassis to keep dirt out. Has a adjustable rear wing mount. Has room in it to run a regular transponder. Will have PN and get it on the web site by next week since I want to do the RC18T- ODA body at the same time.
What do You think???


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sweet body bud.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

what servo is everyone running in the kit rc18t? thanks


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I've done fine with the stock servo. I have an O-Ring around the servo saver to tighten it up to eliminate the slop.


----------



## TheNewGuy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey guys i just got the ready to run 18t and im not sure how long of an initial charge i should put into it....do any of u know?


----------



## TheNewGuy (Jan 7, 2007)

*charge???*

hey i just got a new 18t ready to run and im not sure how long the initial charge should be....do n e of u guys know????


----------



## tfelog (Jun 2, 2006)

What type of charger are you using?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I think the included charger takes 3 or 4 hours.I guess iff you want to make sure,,, read the instructions.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

I run a stock chassis 18t that i bought as a RTR when they first came out. I have since added mip shiny's in front and outdrive collars and a B.1.rd speed O, along with steel turnbuckles and radius rods on front only. I have just added the front body mount from speedysracingparts.com to fit and allow better clearance for latemodel body. I think this chassis has somewhere of about 3 hrs of racing on the chassis alone. And i think the GPM slick tires from dinball are very affordable and durable. I have double foam in them to make them not roll over as much.


----------



## TheNewGuy (Jan 7, 2007)

*turning??*

hi i just got the 18t and it keeps turning to the left. i will adjust the trim, but it will just go back to lopsided?...what else can i adjust????


----------



## TheNewGuy (Jan 7, 2007)

is any body there???....and with a full charge how long will the car run for?


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

maybe something is binding up, so maybe unlink the servo and see if turns free...from there it maybe look to recenter servo...last resort it maybe that servo is no good or transmitter is faulty...I say the transmitter because i had one actually go bad in that way with a mini.

type of charger i use is the super brain 959.


----------



## tfelog (Jun 2, 2006)

TheNewGuy said:


> hi i just got the 18t and it keeps turning to the left.


Sounds like your all set for oval racing:lol:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

looking for advise.....I got a RTR RC18B completely stock, just collecting dust. My local track wants to start a new class. Why not Mini's. we run banked oval, carpet. what are you guys doing to run these on oval? any help will be greatly appreciated.......Thanks in advance


----------



## sean (Feb 18, 2003)

rcracer00 you should trade it to me for a 10l3 or a terminator pro chassis. just kidding unless you want too. i haven't seen any 18bs on carpet the 18t is fast on carpet i run mcallister latemodel body and it handles like a dream pretty much box stock.


sean


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Isn't the 18T tha same as the 18B? or is the truck 2wd?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They are the same.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

i thought so, I also thought i'd get some tips from this thread, it's kinda dead. looking for tips to help the 18b perform best on oval. ANYONE?????


----------



## sean (Feb 18, 2003)

sad thing is i have never even seen a 18b i thought maybe there was diffent shock towers and things like that. cool guess i was wrong anyway i cant help you but you should look at running the latemodel bodys they are cool bud even has one for a micro t that is sweet looking. i would start with buds foams . thats all i can help with. 


sean


----------



## eracing69 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I have one of this RC18T for a long time now but I'm not big into electric racing. My truck had a new battery fully charge and after a minute or so die. The battery is a new battery pack and the charge is working because I charge batteries for my nitro cars. Any idea on what can be the problem?

Thanks in advance,

Ernesto "E"


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

E

I would start by checking the motor out in the truck. Does the truck make alot of noise? If so their might be a bind in the gear mesh or another part of the truck.. Not only the noise, but if the motor is really hot when you get done running. 

Next I would check the battery pack. Charge the pack and then check the voltage on each of the cells. Then put it under a load. ( light bulbs or a motor) then check each cell again under load. I think you may have a bad battery pack even those it is new.

Tang


----------



## eracing69 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for the help, I will look in to it. I appreciate it.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

i just picked up a 18mt for $15. GOD does this thing need work...ton of parts on the wishlist at tower. this is gonna be a CRAZY ride.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

My grandson wants a 18t truck for his birthday so I got to ask this first. Are the batteries the same 2/3 cells that pan and touring cars run? Those trucks look awfully small to have a 6cell pack in there. I run both pan and touring car but not 1/18 scale.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

t4mania said:


> My grandson wants a 18t truck for his birthday so I got to ask this first. Are the batteries the same 2/3 cells that pan and touring cars run? Those trucks look awfully small to have a 6cell pack in there. I run both pan and touring car but not 1/18 scale.


If your pan and touring car are 10th scale, you're using sub-c size cells in them, not 2/3. The 18T uses a six cell 2/3 A size pack.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Wazzer!


----------

